# De transformador de movil en fuente alimentacion ¿como?



## sellart (Ene 25, 2008)

Hola de nuevo.Quiero aprovechar un transformador de telefono movil de 230V-0,3 A en una fuente alimentación de 5 v para la protoboard.En las caracteristicas del transformador dice que saca 5v - 0,4 A y entre estos dos valores hay inscrito una linea horizontal continua y debajo una discontinua. ¿que quiere decir esto? ¿se puede convertir en fuente de alimentacion para mis futuros proyectos?  Gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 25, 2008)

hola.
tu alimentador entrega tension continua, por lo que la puedes utilizar en el protoboard, pero no te fies de los 5v, ya que normalmente entregan mas tension de la que marcan. Tambien algunos alimentadores no tienen condensador de filtro, o bien este es de poca capacidad.
saludos


----------



## ciri (Ene 25, 2008)

Lo más simple que te puedo decir es que conectes un ficha a la salida del transformador y de ahí con dos cables pases la polaridad al protoboad, para las primeras cosas simples te sirve perfectamente..


----------



## sellart (Ene 25, 2008)

Si pepechip,tenias razon.Lo he comprobado y efectivamente saca 8,7 v. La pregunta es si puedo regular esta tensión hacia los 5v con un regulador.Por aqui tengo un LM317T, ¿es posible realizarlo ? Gracias a todos de antemano.Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 25, 2008)

Por poder, se puede, aunque tienes que ponerle 2 resistencias para regular a 5v.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/1/LM317.shtml
yo te aconsejo que utilices un 7805


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 25, 2008)

sellart dijo:
			
		

> Si pepechip,tenias razon.Lo he comprobado y efectivamente saca 8,7 v. La pregunta es si puedo regular esta tensión hacia los 5v con un regulador.Por aqui tengo un LM317T, ¿es posible realizarlo ? Gracias a todos de antemano.Saludos



Hola.
Haz medido y te dio 8.7V, este voltaje es sin carga, si lo divides en raiz de 2, te da 6V, menos la caida de voltaje de los diodos ta da aprox. 5V.
No puedes usar el LM317 para 5V, ó el 7805.

Pon una carga de 30 ó 47 ohm y mide el voltaje, lo ideal sería probar con un resistencia de 16 ohm, así vez cuál es el voltaje a plena carga.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 26, 2008)

hola.
Elaficionado tiene parte de razon, dependiendo de la carga que tengas bajara tu tension de alimentacion, pero no puedes esperar que esa bajada quede siempre en 5 v, ya que habra circuitos que su consumo sera minimo.


> Haz medido y te dio 8.7V, este voltaje es sin carga, si lo divides en raiz de 2, te da 6V, menos la caida de voltaje de los diodos ta da aprox. 5V.


en cuanto a esto no estoy deacuerdo. si pones un buen condensador de filtro no te baja la tension, y por lo tanto no divides por 1,414, y Sellart la tension que ha medido con su polimetro, ya ha pasado por los diodos rectificadores, asi que no hay que descontarle la tension de los diodos.
Si la tension baja hasta 8v puedes utilizar el 7805, y si baja hasta 6,2v utiliza el lm317
saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 26, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> hola.
> Elaficionado tiene parte de razon, dependiendo de la carga que tengas bajara tu tension de alimentacion, pero no puedes esperar que esa bajada quede siempre en 5 v, ya que habra circuitos que su consumo sera minimo.
> 
> 
> ...



Hola.
Los cargadores de los celulares ya viene con condensador.
Recuerda está diseñado para entregar 5V a 0.4 A.
Te hago una cuestión, si tu diseñas un cargador que da 5V a una corriente X, pondrías un trnasfornador de 5, 6, 7, 8, ó 9V, cuál crees que es el mejor voltaje para el cargador que tu diseñes.

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 26, 2008)

hola.
yo he visto muchos cargadores de moviles, y cada fabricante pone lo que quiere, una cosa que si tienen en comun es que el condensador de filtro o no lleva, o bien es pequeño, ya que como van a cargar una bateria esta hace de condensador.
lo mejor sera que compruebes practicamente como responde este cargador.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 27, 2008)

me parece que confundes las cosas. ¿De donde sacas que la bateria hace de filtro? 
Lo que hace cargar las baterias (depende del modelo) es la tension pulsante. Los moviles "agarran" la tension que entregan los alimentadores y la modifican haciendola pulsante y entregandola a la bateria.

Decir que la bateria es un filtro es como sumar los condensadores de desacoplo de un circuito y poner uno general. Cada cosa cumple una mision concreta y... claro que funciona de otra forma... pero con problemas.
Como siempre digo "alla con cada uno"
Saludos


----------

